# Chicken/Tuna Salad Dressing/Marinade -- Storage?



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

I just tried a new recipe for a dressing for chicken salad.  Yum!  Rather than keep all the various ingredients for it and have to mix them every time I make chicken/tuna/egg salad, I'd like to mix them together in a big batch of dressing and store it for when I need it. 

How long would that keep in the fridge in a Tupperware-like bowl?  It's got mayonnaise and sour cream and Italian dressing as well as other things.  I usually keep mayo for a month or so in the fridge in its own jar; I don't usually keep Italian dressing or sour cream.  Would it keep a week? Two weeks? A month? Without spoiling?  

I'll be glad to post the recipe if anyone's interested.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2016)

Without freezing it,  If there's any left, I'd toss it after two or three days.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks, Falcon.


----------

